# How not to test for a gas leak!



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I was away last week looking for snow in the Chamonix valley when Mrs P (who doesn't like snow) told me on the phone that there was an unpleasant smell in our kitchen. Thinking it was probably a dead rodent that the cat had brought in I thought no more of it until I got back yesterday and said "My god, what's that disgusting smell"! 

Our gas cooker is "powered" by 2 x 19kg propane bottles that live outside but the smell near the cooker was pretty conclusive. I said to Mrs P that I was going to turn the gas off at the bottles as we had a leak but she confidently informed me that she had already tested for it by lighting a match under the cooker as she had thought the smell was coming from there!!!!!!

I congratulated her on not blowing the house up and then expressed my displeasure. She told me that it had been a nice week without me and that all I ever do is criticise!

So be it!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Time to up the life insurance!>>


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Fortunately the mix for an explosion requires a fair amount of propane in a room...

the Lower explosive limit is 2.1% the upper 10.1 so in a room with a volume of around 18 cubic metres (3 x 3 x 2m)

that would require as a minimum 0.379 cubic metres of propane.....

that is equivalent to just *under 1.0 kg of propane *(figures from Elgan LPG Conversion tables)

so the risk is fortunately not great of needing to claim on the life insurance....

But be careful telling her such things 'cos it may give her ideas......

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Now if I tell her all that she will say that she knew it all along and that I was being a drama queen when I said that she could have blown the place up!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

no comment needed from me then.>>:grin2:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Women!..

Sandra backed the Jag into a visitors car across the road from us on Saturday, well the plonker did park directly opposite our drive, the sensors were all screaming out as she started moving, but she thought she was too near the dustbins as she went past them.. Oh well that's the front bumper from a couple of weeks back, now the back one to put right.. Do they do cars with girders for bumpers?...

ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Women!..
> 
> Sandra backed the Jag into a visitors car across the road from us on Saturday, well the plonker did park directly opposite our drive, the sensors were all screaming out as she started moving, but she thought she was too near the dustbins as she went past them.. Oh well that's the front bumper from a couple of weeks back, now the back one to put right.. Do they do cars with girders for bumpers?...
> 
> ray


Always a pleasure to help another member Ray  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/brisca-F2-stock-car-2-litre-/322436995736


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peribro said:


> I was away last week looking for snow in the Chamonix valley when Mrs P (who doesn't like snow) told me on the phone that there was an unpleasant smell in our kitchen. Thinking it was probably a dead rodent that the cat had brought in I thought no more of it until I got back yesterday and said "My god, what's that disgusting smell"!
> 
> Our gas cooker is "powered" by 2 x 19kg propane bottles that live outside but the smell near the cooker was pretty conclusive. I said to Mrs P that I was going to turn the gas off at the bottles as we had a leak but she confidently informed me that she had already tested for it by lighting a match under the cooker as she had thought the smell was coming from there!!!!!!
> 
> ...


What was the smell then?
Jan


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Gas!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peribro said:


> Gas!


What did you do to fix it as her match didn´t detect it (thank goodness) :serious:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Nothing yet as I've been out. I suspect it's the flexible pipe connection and possibly a seal. In the meantime we're using the microwave!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd never used gas for cooking in the home until my first trip to UK some years ago. I almost managed to gas myself at my son's house by leaving the gas plate in the on position. Luckily they came home and smelt the gas as soon as they opened the front door. I couldn't smell anything! Scary! Luckily the moho cooker switches off automatically with the sensor system.


----------

